# Noses



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a big nose, but it's OK because it looks damn good on me. You know what they say about big noses, right? ahahha you know what I'm talking about. :b

I was, however, self-conscious about it when I was in middle school, but now it doesn't bother me in the least. 


I don't honestly think nose size is the issue for most people. I think it has to do with whether the nose works for the face. Symmetry and the like.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

michael douglas said:


> My question is - and please be honest, what do you think of people who have bigger noses than average? Do you really notice these people's noses, do you think all people who have a bigger than average nose are ugly regardless of anything else about their appearance or personality?


I just note they have a bigger than average nose. No different than noting other characteristics like hair color, complexion, height, gender, etc. I doubt it's really a problem for you, though a few stray comments seem to have made you unsure of it. Most people are un-average in one thing or another. The answer to your last question is no.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a tiny nose. When I had it pierced, my cousin could barely fit the stopper inside my nostral. It has a boxy end, too. It's bizarre. I've never seen a nose like mine.

I actually prefer big noses on men. I don't really pay that much attention to noses, honestly. I don't think very many people do. It's an over looked body part for the most part.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well if there's anything I'm not self-conscious about, it's that. My nose is really perfect - not too big.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I feel very self-conscious about my nose. I think it's pretty big and it's even worse when I smile.

Nose's are always a feature that I first notice when I meet people, I guess just kind of comparing it to mine and despite what I think about myself, I don't think much more of big noses than I do if it is small or medium-sized. I don't think of it as an unattractive quality (except on me, of course).



michael douglas said:


> I always try and cover my face by pretending to get something out of my eye, or itch my eye brow or fiddle with my hair.


I do that a lot as well. It's very embarrassing becuase a lot of pictures my friends have of me I am holding something in front of my face. I have one where I'm drunk and holding a bottle of Corona, and another where I'm holding a shot glass of vodka. hahaha, the shot glass didn't even cover my face at all. I laughed when i saw those two pictures, as did everyone else, but I also felt really embarrassed and I'm trying not to do that anymore.


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes dude I know what you mean, you really can pick out someone with a big nose easily because its right in the center of their face. It just kinda throws everything out of proportion. 

I feel like if something was out of wack it would be the first thing you would notice, Ive also heard that a nose job is the most satisfying plastic surgery to get because it makes your whole face look better and more proportional. 

Now before anyone thinks i am an ******* let me say that I have a HUGE nose. With a hump and everything, and it has caused me lots of anguish over the years. Even though Ive had girlfriends and stuff, i feel like I look worse then almost everyone. 

As much as Id like to think Im above it, I plan on getting my nose fixed in the future.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

My nose is average size but I've seen men with big noses that are attractive (I'm not gay...not that there's anything wrong with that  ). My brother in law has a pretty big nose and we joke about it regularly. I don't think it's any big deal. If it bothers you that much you could look into plastic surgery maybe :stu 


Matt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have grown quite fond of my Hungarian honker. It's part of me and it fits my face. I used to think it was odd, but now I think it's unique. The only surgery I plan on having is to fix a deviated septum.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm self-conscious about my nose too. it's not perfect, but i've been told by people it looks normal. still it's something i perceive as one of my flaws. a more serious insecurity for me is my breasts. i can't believe i'm admitting this, i've been on painkillers from my doctor all day, i'm a little out of it and will probably regret sharing this tomorrow. anyway, i have always hated my breasts. always. they are size d and i am a small person, only 5' 2'' and little. i've always felt they were out of proportion on me, they have always made me uncomfortable. what you wrote about your nose really reminded me of the way i feel about my breasts. it's become such a issue for me that i have starved myself down to 80 pounds in the past just to get them to shrink to size a (i know i'm warped). this issue definitely contributes in a major way to eating disorder problems i've had. at a normal weight like i am now i can't stand them. i don't seem to know how to get past this. i would get reduction surgery in about 5 seconds if i could afford it. to other people i don't look odd or abnormal, most people seem to see this as an asset, but something in me hates this part of myself. ok, please don't think badly of me.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> i'm self-conscious about my nose too. it's not perfect, but i've been told by people it looks normal. still it's something i perceive as one of my flaws. a more serious insecurity for me is my breasts. i can't believe i'm admitting this, i've been on painkillers from my doctor all day, i'm a little out of it and will probably regret sharing this tomorrow. anyway, i have always hated my breasts. always. they are size d and i am a small person, only 5' 2'' and little. i've always felt they were out of proportion on me, they have always made me uncomfortable. what you wrote about your nose really reminded me of the way i feel about my breasts. it's become such a issue for me that i have starved myself down to 80 pounds in the past just to get them to shrink to size a (i know i'm warped). this issue definitely contributes in a major way to eating disorder problems i've had. at a normal weight like i am now i can't stand them. i don't seem to know how to get past this. i would get reduction surgery in about 5 seconds if i could afford it. to other people i don't look odd or abnormal, most people seem to see this as an asset, but something in me hates this part of myself. ok, please don't think badly of me.


That was a brave thing to share with others. I certainly don't think badly of you.   :hug


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Having a big nose doesn't necessarily make a person ugly (see Clive Owen, Adrien Brody, Robert De Niro, etc)

I have a friend whose nose looks like a beak sticking out of his face but he does ok with the women


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

AliBaba said:


> umbrellagirl1980 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm self-conscious about my nose too. it's not perfect, but i've been told by people it looks normal. still it's something i perceive as one of my flaws. a more serious insecurity for me is my breasts. i can't believe i'm admitting this, i've been on painkillers from my doctor all day, i'm a little out of it and will probably regret sharing this tomorrow. anyway, i have always hated my breasts. always. they are size d and i am a small person, only 5' 2'' and little. i've always felt they were out of proportion on me, they have always made me uncomfortable. what you wrote about your nose really reminded me of the way i feel about my breasts. it's become such a issue for me that i have starved myself down to 80 pounds in the past just to get them to shrink to size a (i know i'm warped). this issue definitely contributes in a major way to eating disorder problems i've had. at a normal weight like i am now i can't stand them. i don't seem to know how to get past this. i would get reduction surgery in about 5 seconds if i could afford it. to other people i don't look odd or abnormal, most people seem to see this as an asset, but something in me hates this part of myself. ok, please don't think badly of me.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story. I'm in a similar situation. I keep hoping that if I exercize enough they'll just turn into muscle... or disappear. I don't like admitting that I even have them, really.
I'm very ashamed of how I look, but it's not restricted to one body part.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

umbrellagirl, i can also say i have the same problem about my body, my chest is larger that i'd like it to be, and i don't like the fact that it will most likely attract unwanted attention. I have to wear alot of sweatshirts/coat if i'm going out. It just makes me feel really vulnerable, and i exercise alot hoping they'll reduce someday...
Big noses don't make a person unnattractive, it's distinctive, and like others have said, many find it attractive.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

hey, thanks for empathizing. 

to the original poster - i didn't mean to interrupt your thread, everyone please continue. i simply felt i could relate to a lot of the things you wrote in my own way.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

I had a crush on a guy with a big nose. I don't think it made him look ugly or less attractive. I really liked his nose.

It's almost to the point that anybody with a natural nose is considered ugly, according to Hollywood standards. It annoys me that so many actors have had nose jobs. It seems like their noses are getting smaller and smaller every year. We should all just lop off our noses and get it over with. Kinda like Michael Jackson.  His nose didn't fall off by mistake, he's just a step ahead of the trends.

btw, I think it's perfectly fine if people want to get plastic surgery to fix something that has bothered them for a long time. I just hate it when someone is fine with their appearance but society tells them it's not okay.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

michael douglas said:


> what do you think of people who have bigger noses than average? Do you really notice these people's noses, do you think all people who have a bigger than average nose are ugly regardless of anything else about their appearance or personality?


 I honestly don't think any less of people with big noses or anything like that. I have a good friend who I look up to in many ways, he is skinny with a huge beak nose and no chin which only emphasizes it. Yes it's noticable, but who cares. It clearly doesn't bother him and I think that's partly why it doesn't bother anyone else. We all just see him as a great, kind, confident person who lives life to the fullest. And despite looking like a cartoon he dates beautiful, intelligent girls.

I think when someone is insecure about something, people pick up on it, and the occasional ******* will try to make you feel bad about it... Don't let them get to you. Maybe we should just accept what we're born with and shine with the things we actually have control over.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think you're way too worried about your nose. It is a true rarity for me to even notice someone's nose. 99.5%+ of noses are well within the normal range and are nothing I'd give a second look.

Back in high school there was this girl who was very hot, except for one thing -- she had an absolute beak. I mean her nose was horrible, and I'm sure she long ago got a nose job to fix it, especially given how out of place it looked on an otherwise exceptionally attractive girl.

I have a big nose. It's mounted on my big head, which is mounted on my big body. My nose seems to fit with the rest of the package.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> I have a big nose. It's mounted on my big head, which is mounted on my big body. My nose seems to fit with the rest of the package.


same, my nose is in proportion to everything else. My nose isn't oddly shaped or beak-like or anything, but its big. Then again. everything on my face is pretty big, along with my alien head. I dunno how my flamingo neck can support all that. A big nose fits my face, If I had a small nose I would look goofier than I do now.

One advantage to having a big nose is that it can be a pretty good weapon if you have nothing else.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You don't look goofy, Scrub Ducky.
Even if you cover up your nose on your avatar - it is still a cool nose.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

oh yeah, i guess i am covering it. how appropriate :lol
I was going for a 'sigh' or 'exasperrated' expression though. I wasn't trying to hide it, but it's amazing my hand was able to cover it. :b 

My nose is cool? Hehe, thanks dude. 1st compliment ever on my nose. You're awesome man.


----------



## sparkler (Aug 10, 2005)

We're so used to our own features that if we decide that we don't like something about them it stands out even more (to ourselves) and then we imagine that everybody else is thinking the same when probably 99% of them aren't and the remaining 1% who do make comments are just thoughtless uneducated tactless pathetic so and so's..

Sometimes it is actually other people who draw attention to something with a personal comment that can start it off, even if just one person makes a bad comment then 100 good complements wouldn't compensate for it but we have to realise that its the person with the bad comment who has a problem and not the one receiving it.

As for noses, all shapes and sizes can be attractive and they give character and thats an attraction in itself. My friend thinks his nose stands out because he broke it but i wouldn't say it was noticeable at all and wouldn't have given it a second thought if he'd not mentioned it.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

This is my neutral view and honesty.

I think Tom Cruise is a putz, but he is hot to look at.

His nose is huge. Big noses do not make people ugly.

What makes Tom Cruise a put off is his air of arrogance and pushy opinions, something about Brooke Sheilds and her need of anti-depressents.
I'm off beat here, but I dont care, I'm too tired.

When people get to know the warm person you are, looks just dont come into it.
Wouldnt you really want someone to like the funny, compassionate person you are, all the great qualities you posess.

I wouldn't want someone to be with me, just cause I look good. Its supericial. Looks do fade.
I really dont like to give advice I'm having trouble taking, but anyway.
I can make myself look really feminine and attractive, I'm not fishing for anyone by the way, this is just my way of trying to feel accepted and its not working for me. I see and hear this everywhere, "and she went out without makeup on, argh, shame, tsk.
I see very ordinary people making very little effort to look good, theyare just comfortable with themselves, they've not grown up with critisism and agression, and they are having the best friendships witheach other.
I'm sorry this post is ending badly.

jenky


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Big noses aren't so bad. My nose is kind of pointy. I used to be self-conscious about it, but not anymore.

I had a similiar experience with people making fun of me. I used to wear these thick glasses that magnified my eyes. These boys in school laughed at me and said, "You're eyes are so big! Can you see the flag on the moon?"

I told my dad about it and he told me I should have said this comeback: "Can you see this?" and raise middle finger.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I don't think there's anything wrong with noses unless there's alot of hair hanging out of it. But I seriously doubt you have that problem. In highschool, I used to have a crush on a guy with a big snoz but it wasn't his nose I was after. Generally when I see someone with a larger nose, I think nothing of it. It's a nose. You breathe through it. You need air to live. Nothing funny about that.


----------



## crowing_for_repair (Nov 15, 2003)

yeay for big noses! 

:banana


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

That's my thing, my nose. I hate it!!!! I like or pretty much satisfied with everything else about physical appearence, but my nose.....I so loathe it. I don't understand how I'm like the only one in my extended family that has this nose, my parents have nice noses, my brother has a nice nose, but I get cursed with this flat piece cartliege on my face!!! Thanks GOD and genetic randomization. Oh how I got blasted for it throughout my life. People would comment about it behind my back or in my face, insult me about it. 

Comments would include: "Can you breath?" or "What's wrong with your nose?" saying it like I'm a freak of nature.

When I was younger, I would just lie and say I fell out my crib and since my family was poor, they couldn't afford reconstructive surgery. But now, I just tell them the truth. I was born this way. 

I hate my profile, it really looks like I have no nose! People complain about having big noses....well you can always trim it down through plastic surgery...I, on the other hand, have put something foreign to have it look culturally accepted. And I'm not down with that. 

micheal douglas - I used to be that way. totally avoiding public places, try to cover up my nose when I just so happen be in the public, and think(and still do think) that whenever people look at me, they just see my nose. I can never entertain the possiblity that some guy could actually like me. I'm in the process of trying to get over my nose obsession. I can walk around in public now, I have a couple of friends, but I still cannot, for the life of me, talk to guys. 

I have no problems with guys with big noses. In fact, I currently have a crush on a guy with a big nose. He's hot! not just because he's a big nose, he's a nice, fun guy. 

wow, I feel strangely relieved.


----------

